
Show HN: Bel language guide and source code with formatting - alex_ivanov
https://github.com/alephyud/bel
======
pg
This looks pretty good. The only thing I don't like is the coloring of tokens
in the examples. It doesn't make them easier to read; it's just distracting.

~~~
alex_ivanov
This is partly due to the fact that Common Lisp rules are used for syntax
highlighting - so the function, macro and special form names are highlighted
somewhat randomly.

~~~
sillysaurusx
You could change:

    
    
      ```lisp
      foo
      ```
    

To

    
    
      ```
      foo
      ```
    

It would probably look better with no highlighting. The original arc tutorial
was just a plain text file.

EDIT: Submitted a PR
[https://github.com/alephyud/bel/pull/5](https://github.com/alephyud/bel/pull/5)

You can see what it looks like here:
[https://github.com/shawwn/bel/blob/085b39f5b8ee9e50b9776972b...](https://github.com/shawwn/bel/blob/085b39f5b8ee9e50b9776972b31a325dd458b0b3/README.md)

------
imglorp
Bel announcement and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231208)

------
robobro
How can I use Bel?

